# Pastors for seminary students to listen to



## Brother John (Sep 26, 2010)

Who are the best pastors yall can recommend for seminary students to listen to in regards to learning preaching styles outside of there homiletics class and chapel?


----------



## jjraby (Sep 26, 2010)

Jean Leroux
Les Newsom
Sean Lucas


----------



## Brother John (Sep 28, 2010)

JR are those men recommended professors at RTS?

I was hoping to get more input on this but I guess my thread was DOA


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 28, 2010)

Sinclair Ferguson and Phil Ryken.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ferguson without a doubt.

A simple test you can do is to listen to a sermon and if you can recreate a rough outline of the sermon after it was done, then the pastor organized and communicated his sermon well. If he did it well, then he is worth listening to for homiletical purposes


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 28, 2010)

Al Martin, Bill Shishko, Brian De Jong


----------



## christiana (Sep 28, 2010)

Richard Caldwell, Jr. sermonaudio. Verse by verse, clear and to the heart of the Word and the listener!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 28, 2010)

Reading Jonathan Edwards' sermons might be useful -- as a pew dweller I appreciate his obvious pastoral concern for his listeners. Dr. Ferguson is wonderful and so is one of his students: Bethel Presbyterian, Leesburg, VA - Sermons


----------



## jjraby (Sep 28, 2010)

Blev3rd said:


> JR are those men recommended professors at RTS?
> 
> I was hoping to get more input on this but I guess my thread was DOA


 
No, Jean Leroux is a pastor in Alabama now, was down in Bay St. Louis, MS for a while. Les Newsom is an RUF minister at Ole miss and Sean Lucas is a pastor in Hattisburg.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## jayce475 (Sep 28, 2010)

christiana said:


> Richard Caldwell, Jr. sermonaudio. Verse by verse, clear and to the heart of the Word and the listener!



I've had a listen to his sermon on the Prayer of Jabez. He's very clear, biblical and engaging from what I've heard so far. Really good homiletics.


----------



## Herald (Sep 28, 2010)

Al Martin.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Sep 28, 2010)

Joel Osteen
Benny Hinn
TD Jakes
Joyce Meyers
Bishop Eddie Long

Plenty to learn on what not to do during preaching.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 28, 2010)

Herald said:


> Al Martin.


 
I already got that one, Bill!


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

See if you can find any old Jim Baird sermons.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 28, 2010)

mark dever


----------



## nicnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. John Carrick; Dr. Joey Pipa; Nathan Trice; Dr. Joel Beeke


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 28, 2010)

The pastor of the local church where he is a member.

Why, so he can see how shepherding the flock translates into the sermons (or doesn't), because he too should be engaged in the local body of believers. Another church's preaching may be great and edifying, but only in his own church can he see the effects of the sermons on his church family.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 29, 2010)

@ Scott, yes! Couldn't agree more.
I recommend also Bryan Chapell. Listen to him after reading his book _Christ Centered Preaching_. You can find many of his sermons on Monergism.com :: Classic Articles and Resources of the Historic Christian Faith


----------



## jawyman (Oct 15, 2010)

I would recommend Dr. Joel R. Beeke and Dr. David Murray, both from PRTS.


----------

